# Eco Drive Longevity



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm curious as to how many years life you'd get out of one of these. I'm interested in a quartz diver and considering a battery or one of these ( or even a Seiko kinetic), but have read that the module will only carry on charging for a number of years, perhaps equivalent to a couple of normal batteries worth and then you have to get the whole thing replaced.

I'd appreciate advice from anyone with any experience of these.

Thanks

Matt


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

eco drives have a rechargeable cell which, I believe, lasts for around 10 years on average. If it ever fails you just replace the cell like a conventional quartz. I've had mine for about 7 years now with no problems, just leave it on a window sill when not wearing it.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

matt999 said:


> I'm curious as to how many years life you'd get out of one of these. I'm interested in a quartz diver and considering a battery or one of these ( or even a Seiko kinetic), but have read that the module will only carry on charging for a number of years, perhaps equivalent to a couple of normal batteries worth and then you have to get the whole thing replaced.
> 
> I'd appreciate advice from anyone with any experience of these.
> 
> ...


 I bought my wife one about 8.5 years ago & its still going strong, with no issues, like previous stated just leave near a light source ,


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

From Citizen's web site:

How long will the energy storage cell last? With normal care the Eco-Drive Energy Cell will last a lifetime of use.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> eco drives have a rechargeable cell which, I believe, lasts for around 10 years on average. If it ever fails you just replace the cell like a conventional quartz. I've had mine for about 7 years now with no problems, just leave it on a window sill when not wearing it.


Don't know about your summertime temps, but leaving any watch on a windowsill here in summer is inviting it to be "fried" because that exposure for more than a few minutes will definitely overheat it.


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

That's really useful guys, thanks. Interestingly I read that the new British navy issued diver is aa Eco drive and that their shock resistance is better than Seiko kinetics, presumably as there s no rotor etc.


----------



## jimbo1 (May 1, 2011)

Windowsill or not, if you forgetfully wear your eco-drive to Norway over winter you get a dead watch over a week. Dammit! :wallbash:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

will work off artificial light too so no excuses really .i wish all watches ran as well as my eco drives .


----------



## Cornish Dave (Mar 11, 2011)

In my view the advantage of Eco Drive over Kinetic is if you take it off and leave in daylight it continues to work, the Kinetic watch stops. I have a Seiko that would not restart after about ten years, it's still in the bedside cabinet! I also have a five year old Eco Drive that I don't wear that often but it happily ticks away on my bedside cabinet.


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.Do all the Eco-drives use the same movement does anyone know? I like the look of the BN0000-04H. I've read through some of the reviews on Amazon USA (many more than on the UK site) and opinion is generally excellent but a couple of people have mentioned they had a problem with the date adjustment mechanism breaking, just wondered if this was common? Suppose there's always going to be the odd one that has a problem with any model of watch. Also I wonder if the one piece case would be an issue for servicing etc.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I think the watch you're interested in is the one now issued to the Navy so has been tested and evaluated by the MOD. For the price of around Â£150 with a 5 year warranty it's hard to see where you can go wrong. I wouldn't worry too much about servicing, as you say there will always be the odd one with a problem even with watches costing a couple of grand. The Citizen ecodrive is the only watch I have that isn't a swiss mechanical or automatic. If you like the look of it go for it!!

I've read that the BM8180-03E, my daily wearer (below) was also evaluated by the MOD after they found problems with Pulsar and Seiko.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

matt999 said:


> Do all the Eco-drives use the same movement does anyone know?


I don't think so. http://www.citizenwatches.co.nz/instruction-manuals

Also more battery info: http://reocities.com/Area51/orion/4770/ecodrive/ecodrive.htm


----------



## weekenddiver (May 14, 2011)

first i would like to say hi to all the forum, since i'm a newbie to this forum....i own 12 eco drive i just replaced one battery cell after 12 years....i guess they last a while..thanks


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

IMO Ecodrives are excellent spare parts can be ordered direct from Citizen UK, new dial is around Â£7-Â£8 from memory.


----------



## matt999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow - tons of info there! Thanks a lot guys-looks like they run and run. Am now sorely tempted!


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have an Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar which is 10 years old which is still going strong and keeping excellent time.


----------

